

 US agency baffled by modern technology, destroys mice to get rid of viruses - pappyo
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/07/us-agency-baffled-by-modern-technology-destroys-mice-to-get-rid-of-viruses/#p3

======
dfc
"The NOAA" looks super silly. You can tell who does not cover the federal IT
sector very often.

